# Forza Plans Holiday DLC Car Pack Including Audi R15 TDI Racer, 2010 S4 Sedan, Lambo LP 670-4 & More



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The next downloadable content (DLC) car pack from Turn 10 studios is just a week away from hitting an Xbox 360 dashboard near you, filled with some of the hottest cars on the planet! The Hot Holidays Car pack will be available for download on Tuesday December 8th and will cost 400 Microsoft Points.
To celebrate this content Forza creators Turn 10 Studios has begun a week-long reveal of the ten cars on Forzamotorsport.net. First have a look below at the Audis and Lamborghini revealed and read what makes them a very special addition to Forza Motorsport 3. Then head on over to our official Hot Holidays DLC teaser blog here and see if you can guess the other cars included in the pack! Turn 10 will be posting new teaser images of all the cars over the next week before we reveal them for all to see, so check back soon for more hot cars!
* Full Story *


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*FV-QR*

damn!


----------

